# 5e Setting Question Past the OGL Issue



## CardCrest

I need some advice. So I have a bunch of 5e Homebrew settings Humblewood, SGtA, and more besides once *the day* arrives and 5e may be beyond me can I get in trouble for doing a conversion for these settings using other systems?


----------



## Morrus

Ermmm.

The question is pretty vague.

What do you intend to do with this conversion? If it's for your own use, no of course not. If you plan to publish your version of Humblewood Powered By Savage Worlds? I expect the Humblewood folks would have something to say about it.


----------



## CardCrest

More that I'd use it for AP/podcasts?


----------



## Morrus

CardCrest said:


> More that I'd use it for AP/podcasts?



I can’t see how anybody could sue you for _playing_ a game in public.


----------



## CardCrest

OK.


----------



## Umbran

Morrus said:


> I can’t see how anybody could sue you for _playing_ a game in public.




Unless he's making money off doing so.


----------



## aramis erak

CardCrest said:


> I need some advice. So I have a bunch of 5e Homebrew settings Humblewood, SGtA, and more besides once *the day* arrives and 5e may be beyond me can I get in trouble for doing a conversion for these settings using other systems?



Potentially, yes. Not all companies have enlightened approaches to 3rd party.

Palladium Books/Kevin Siembieda  is notoriously hostile to 3rd party. Sued over a conversion in a 3rd party book, settled for an undisclosed amount and removal from all further copies manufactured.

Specifically, three companies are problematic: 

WotC - because the HasBro board has given them profit maximization marching orders and it's clear they're aiming to commercialize the licensing
Palladium, noted above, because Siembieda seems to be a bit of a jerk, and 
Games Workshop, because no one in the gaming industry comes across as less sane and more greedy than GW.
PEG (who do Savage Worlds) and SJG (GURPS and The Fantasy Trip) have specific standards which they require 3rd party items meet, even free ones. Check their websites for their specifics.

Most of the English speaking publishers won't pursue free materials. 

In the US,  supplements are a kind of gray zone - see TSR v. Mayfair. See also the settled Siembieda DBA Palladium Books v WotC in re Primal Order. See also Amarillo Design Bureau v Companion Games.

Of the non-English language publishers, I don't have much specific, but I'll note that France and Germany have different creators rights than the US, UK, and Commonwealth (past/present) nations. So does Japan, despite using a copyright model rather than the Creators Rights model.


----------

